# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 1.2.9 Is Released Update 30/01/2018

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update 30/01/2018* Software V1.2.9 *What is New ?* EFT Dongle Version 1.2.9 Is Released: [UPDATE] Added Write IMEI/CERT Supported Devices List [NEW] Unlock Network For Samsung Qualcomm Based Devices (ADB ROOT) BETA [NEW] Write NV_DATA For All Samsung Exynos Based Devices (ADB ROOT) [NEW] Restore Original IMEI For Samsung Exynos-Qualcomm Based Devices (Supports Qualcomm S8 & S8+ & Note8) [NEW] Reset FRP For Samsung EMMC Based Devices Via UART Without Lose Data   -- List Of 'Write IMEI' Supported Devices: GT-B7510
GT-B7510L
GT-I5500
GT-I5500B
GT-I8150
GT-I8150B
GT-I8150T
GT-I8160
GT-I8160L
GT-I8160P
GT-I8190
GT-I8190L
GT-I8190N
GT-I8190T
GT-I8200
GT-I8200L
GT-I8200N
GT-I8200Q
GT-I8260
GT-I8260E
GT-I8260L
GT-I8262
GT-I8262B
GT-I8262D
GT-I8320
GT-I9000B
GT-I9000M
GT-I9000T
GT-I9001
GT-I9003
GT-I9010
GT-I9020
GT-I9070
GT-I9070P
GT-I9100
GT-I9100G
GT-I9100P
GT-I9100T
GT-I9108
GT-I9190
GT-I9192
GT-I9195
GT-I9195L
GT-I9195T
GT-I9197
GT-I9200
GT-I9205
GT-I9208
GT-I9210
GT-I9210T
GT-N7000
GT-N7000B
GT-N7005
GT-N7100
GT-N7100T
GT-N7102
GT-N7105
GT-N7105T
GT-N8000
GT-N8005
GT-P1000
GT-P3100
GT-P5200
GT-P6800
GT-P6810
GT-S5570
GT-S5570B
GT-S5570L
GT-S5578
GT-S5660
GT-S5660L
GT-S5660M
GT-S5660V
GT-S5670
GT-S5670L
GT-S5690
GT-S5690L
GT-S5690R
GT-S5690R
GT-S5830B
GT-S5830D
GT-S5830
GT-S5830L
GT-S5830T
GT-S5838
GT-S6310
GT-S6310L
GT-S6310N
GT-S6310T
GT-S6312
GT-S6500
GT-S6500D
GT-S6500L
GT-S6500T
GT-S6812I
GT-S7500
GT-S7500L
GT-S7560
GT-S7560M
GT-S7562
GT-S7562I
GT-S7562L
GT-S7710
GT-S7710L
GT-S8500
SC-02C
SC-02E
SC-03E
SC-04E
SC-04F
SC-05D
SC-06D
SGH-I257
SGH-I257M
SGH-I317
SGH-I317M
SGH-I337
SGH-I337M
SGH-I407
SGH-I497
SGH-I527
SGH-I527M
SGH-I537
SGH-I547
SGH-I547C
SGH-I577
SGH-I727
SGH-T399
SGH-T399N
SM-C101
SM-C105
SM-G361F
SM-G3812
SM-G3818
SM-G388F
SM-G531F
SM-G531Y
SM-G7102
SM-G730a
SM-G730W8
SM-J100F
SM-J100FN
SM-J100G
SM-J100M
SM-J100MU
SM-J100MV
SM-J100Y
SM-J110F
SM-J110G
SM-J110M
SM-T111
SM-T111M
SM-T111NQ
SM-T211
SM-T211M
SM-T217A
SM-T217S
SM-T217T
SM-T232
SM-T2397
SM-T311
SM-T312   -- List Of 'Write CERT' Supported Devices: GT-B7510 
GT-B7510L
GT-I5500
GT-I5500B
GT-I8150
GT-I8150B 
GT-I8150T
GT-I8160
GT-I8160L
GT-I8160P 
GT-I8190 
GT-I8190L
GT-I8190N
GT-I8190T
GT-I8200
GT-I8200L 
GT-I8200N
GT-I8200Q
GT-I8260 
GT-I8260B
GT-I8260E
GT-I8260L 
GT-I8262 
GT-I8262B
GT-I8262D
GT-I8262E 
GT-I8320
GT-I9000
GT-I9000B 
GT-I9000M
GT-I9000T
GT-I9001
GT-I9003 
GT-I9003L
GT-I9010
GT-I9020
GT-I9070 
GT-I9070C 
GT-I9070H
GT-I9070P
GT-I9100
GT-I9100G
GT-I9100M 
GT-I9100P
GT-I9100T
GT-I9103 
GT-I9108
GT-I9168I 
GT-I9190 
GT-I9192 
GT-I9195 
GT-I9195L 
GT-I9195T 
GT-I9197 
GT-I9198 
GT-I9200 
GT-I9205
GT-I9206 
GT-I9207 
GT-I9208 
GT-I9210 
GT-I9210T 
GT-N7000
GT-N7000B 
GT-N7005
GT-N7100
GT-N7100T
GT-N7102 
GT-N7105
GT-N7105T
GT-N8000
GT-N8005
GT-P1000
GT-P1000L
GT-P1000M
GT-P1000N
GT-P1000R 
GT-P1000T
GT-P3100 
GT-P3100B
GT-P5200
GT-P6800
GT-P6810
GT-P7300
GT-P7300B
GT-P7300C
GT-S5570 
GT-S5570B
GT-S5570L 
GT-S5578
GT-S5660
GT-S5660L
GT-S5660M
GT-S5660V
GT-S5670
GT-S5670B
GT-S5670L 
GT-S5690 
GT-S5690L
GT-S5690M
GT-S5690R 
GT-S5690R 
GT-S5830B
GT-S5830C
GT-S5830D
GT-S5830
GT-S5830L
GT-S5830T
GT-S5830V 
GT-S5838
GT-S6310
GT-S6310L
GT-S6310N
GT-S6310T 
GT-S6312 
GT-S6500
GT-S6500D
GT-S6500L
GT-S6500T 
GT-S6812I
GT-S7500 
GT-S7500L
GT-S7500T
GT-S7508
GT-S7560
GT-S7560M 
GT-S7562
GT-S7562I
GT-S7562L
GT-S7572
GT-S7710
GT-S7710L
GT-S8500
SC-01C 
SC-01D
SC-01F 
SC-02C
SC-02E
SC-03D
SC-03E
SC-04E
SC-04F
SC-05D
SC-06D
SCH-I435
SCH-I535
SCH-I545
SCH-I959
SCH-N719
SCH-R960
SGH-I257 
SGH-I257M 
SGH-I317 
SGH-I317M 
SGH-I337 
SGH-I337M 
SGH-I337Z 
SGH-I407 
SGH-I497 
SGH-I527 
SGH-I527M 
SGH-I537 
SGH-I547 
SGH-I547C 
SGH-I577 
SGH-I727 
SGH-T399
SGH-T399N
SM-C101 
SM-C1010 
SM-C105 
SM-C105A 
SM-C105K 
SM-C105L 
SM-C105S 
SM-G361F 
SM-G3812 
SM-G3812B
SM-G3815 
SM-G3818 
SM-G3819 
SM-G388F 
SM-G531BT 
SM-G531F
SM-G531Y 
SM-G7102 
SM-G730A 
SM-G730M
SM-G730W8 
SM-G800HQ 
SM-G9006V 
SM-G9006W 
SM-G9008V 
SM-G9008W
SM-G9009D
SM-G9009W
SM-G900A 
SM-G900F
SM-G900FD 
SM-G900FG
SM-G900H
SM-G900I
SM-G900K
SM-G900L
SM-G900M
SM-G900MD
SM-G900S 
SM-G900T 
SM-G900W8 
SM-G901F 
SM-J100F
SM-J100FN
SM-J100G
SM-J100M 
SM-J100MU
SM-J100MV
SM-J100Y
SM-J110F
SM-J110G
SM-J110M
SM-N900
SM-N9000Q 
SM-N9005
SM-N900A 
SM-N900K
SM-N900L
SM-N900S
SM-N900T
SM-N900V
SM-N900W8
SM-T111
SM-T111M 
SM-T111NQ
SM-T211
SM-T211M 
SM-T217A
SM-T217S
SM-T217T
SM-T230
SM-T230NT
SM-T230NU 
SM-T231
SM-T232
SM-T237P
SM-T2397
SM-T310
SM-T311
SM-T312
SM-T315 
SM-T315T
SM-N910F
SM-N910P
SM-N910C
SM-N910T
SM-N920C
SM-N920P
SM-N920V
SM-N920T   -- List Of 'Reset FRP EMMC' Supported Devices: SM-A310F
SM-A310FD
SM-A310M
SM-A310N0
SM-A310MD
SM-A310Y
SM-A510F
SM-A510FD
SM-A510M
SM-A510MD
SM-A510Y
SM-A510YD
SM-A510S
SM-A510K
SM-A510L
SM-A710F
SM-A710FD
SM-A710M
SM-A710MD
SM-A710Y
SM-A710S
SM-A710K
SM-A710L
SM-G570F
SM-G570FD
SM-G570M
SM-G570MD
SM-G570Y
SM-G610F
SM-G610FD
SM-G610FZ
SM-G610M
SM-G610L
SM-G610K
SM-G610S
SM-G610YSM
SM-J710F
SM-J710FQ
SM-J710FZ
SM-J710FD
SM-J710FN
SM-J710GN
SM-J710K
SM-J710MN*Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nea**rest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Reset Frp A710 Without Lose Data     Reset Frp A510 Without Lose data  _

----------

